# Dental Costs



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much on average it costs for a dental check up in Spain once you have registered with a Dentist? Also, if treatment is needed eg. fillings etc. what sort of cost this would be. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

The dentist we use doesn''t charge for checkups. A clean is 25 Euros and fillings depend on how large they are but normally cost around 40 Euros.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We have to pay 60e for a basic filling and 70e for a 'reconstruction' as they call it.

I think it's expensive in Spain but then many tell me that the UK system is now even worse.


We've just had to get braces for our two 14 year olds - 3000e each over 2 or 3 years!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> We have to pay 60e for a basic filling and 70e for a 'reconstruction' as they call it.
> 
> I think it's expensive in Spain but then many tell me that the UK system is now even worse.
> 
> ...



:fear: :hurt:


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

At my dentist's, check-ups are free, a cleaning costs 40€ and fillings cost between 40-70€.


----------



## Catherine L (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a bridge made for my four top front teeth in 2004 and it cost 800 Euros which I thought was very reasonable. Much cheaper than her for sure.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies. I had just had my last but one visit to my UK dentist and the cost seems to go up every time - £42 for a check up and clean. Then I got to thinking how much it would cost us once we are living over there (9 months and counting!).


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. I had just had my last but one visit to my UK dentist and the cost seems to go up every time - £42 for a check up and clean. Then I got to thinking how much it would cost us once we are living over there (9 months and counting!).


You could have paid a lot less if you had used NHS for your clean and check! No Nhs dentistry here though.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I am not sure about Spain but in Portugal an amount is deductible ffrom your tax liability for dental costs, do they do the same in Spain?

Below is a link to an NHS pdf showing NHS costs for dental treatment, however this depends upon you finding a dentist that has vacancies available for new NHS registered patients. I moved from London to West Yorkshire two years ago and it took me 18 months until an NHS dentist vacancy became available within a five mile radius from where I live. 

Things are changing in the UK, the last couple of years have really changed the face of benefits and it already is now organised differently from when you may have been last here.

NHS pdf http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/dentists/Documents/nhs-dental-charges-poster-2013.PDF


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, well that is our problem here in this area. No NHS dentists available!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

40 euros for filling, 26 for cleaning. 

Stay clear off Vitaldent, please!!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Lolito said:


> 40 euros for filling, 26 for cleaning.
> 
> Stay clear off Vitaldent, please!!


The UK NHS rates for the above are now

£49 for a filling, £18 for cleaning.

All well and good if you are fortunate to find an NHS dentist who has a vacancy for another patient, otherwise privately it would cost more!


----------

